# Disgusting Sex Fursuits are apparently allowed in the FFFF



## insane_kangaroo (May 16, 2011)

Some of you may be aware of the Fandom's Favorite Fursuit Fracas, known  for many annoyances from people posting, "VOTE FOR ME" journals.

http://fursuittourney.livejournal.com

Here's another annoyance/disgusting fact, sex fursuits are allowed in  the tournament. Looking through the list, there are apparently about  5-10 different sex fursuits which are currently in the tournament. Some  of which post on their XTube account, "Like my performance, vote for me  in the FFFF!"

Really? I know the FFFF guidelines have stated to vote based not only on  looks, but performance... but /THAT/ performance? I don't think so!  I'll vote for the other person every time just so the sex fursuit  doesn't win.

Sex fursuits are a waste, and those owners are nothing but a waste. It's  unfortunate people have a kink so influential during coitus it's the  only way they can have normal sex.


Reply from RhettFoxCoon:
There is no rule against having a "murrsuit" in the tournament, and as  far as im concerned, it is none of my business what is done with a  fursuit.  However, if a picture is posted where this is clearly obvious,  it will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## CannotWait (May 16, 2011)

I thought about having sex in an animal suit one time whenever I was younger and hormonally developing, but whenever I discovered they were real I didn't want to anymore. Regular sex is fine for me.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2011)

Oh my god...  Dude, give it a rest.

Seriously.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2011)

You're taking this a little too seriously.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're taking this a little too seriously.



You think?

EDIT:  Oh, and...

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...tered-to-the-FFFF-get-a-suspension?highlight=

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...t-your-vote-on-the-fursuit-tourney?highlight=


----------



## Fay V (May 16, 2011)

Didn't you make this thread already? 

I think I like murrsuits more than you at this point.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (May 16, 2011)

Fay V:
The other thread was "Talk about murrsuiters, get a suspension"(pointing out murrsuiters in journals).


----------



## anero (May 16, 2011)

I wish I could care, but I just don't.

If I had to vote, my criteria is based on how well the suit is constructed & its quality. If a high quality fursuit is being used for sex... Okay. Their waste of 1500 dollars, but their choice. I'm not policing what you do in the bedroom.

BUT: as a caveat? Blatantly stating "oh yeh this is a murrsuit too" should not be tolerated, ever. If you use this same murrsuit in public, you're incredibly stupid. Astronomically stupid. They'd name a star after your monumental fuckup and that star will automatically supernova in embarassment from having to be associated with such a fuckhead.

...iPod autocorrects fuckhead into cyclist.


----------



## Fay V (May 16, 2011)

I do believe you made a thread bitching about murrsuits in whatever silly fursuit contest, I can't recall the name. Not that it matters.


----------



## anero (May 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I do believe you made a thread bitching about murrsuits in whatever silly fursuit contest, I can't recall the name. Not that it matters.


 
this implies fursuit contests aren't already silly.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (May 16, 2011)

anero said:


> If you use this same murrsuit in public, you're incredibly stupid. Astronomically stupid. They'd name a star after your monumental fuckup and that star will automatically supernova in embarassment from having to be associated with such a fuckhead.


 
Most have a non-sexual body made while still wearing the jizzed up head in public.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 16, 2011)

I think this maybe the guy from Lulz.net, He does the exact same thing, but rants about both fur and murr suit. Dood... calm the fuck down. It ain't that damn deep. It's just people having sex in rugs :V


----------



## Fay V (May 16, 2011)

anero said:


> this implies fursuit contests aren't already silly.


 thus, whatever silly fursuit contest, they're all interchangeable.


----------



## keretceres (May 16, 2011)

So after reading the OP's post, I was intreagued about this concept... Fur suits are expensive and are usually commissioned to be is complete as possible... Imagine my surprise (though after so many years on the internet I should have expected it) to find a dedicated fur-suit gay pornosite... seriously. I feel it doesn't really matter whether or not these are entered into FFFF as ultimately most of us have yiff of our sona's anyway... Why not let them participate? 

Props to OP: He used a word I did not immediately recognize... "coitus"... I knew it meant something along the lines of intercourse... but yeah. Ew. Vagina. >_<


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2011)

keretceres said:


> So after reading the OP's post, I was intreagued about this concept... Fur suits are expensive and are usually commissioned to be is complete as possible... Imagine my surprise (though after so many years on the internet I should have expected it) to find a dedicated fur-suit gay pornosite... seriously. I feel it doesn't really matter whether or not these are entered into FFFF as *ultimately most of us have yiff of our sona's anyway...* Why not let them participate?
> 
> Props to OP: He used a word I did not immediately recognize... "coitus"... I knew it meant something along the lines of intercourse... but yeah. Ew. Vagina. >_<


 Uhhhh not really.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Uhhhh not really.


 
You have a picture of you and Thor, shut up. :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 17, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You have a picture of you and Thor, shut up. :V


 

This made me laugh a little more then it should have X3


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You have a picture of you and Thor, shut up. :V


 That wasn't commissioned by me and it was a joke. I don't have anything sexual that I seriously commissioned of my character and don't really plan on doing so.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That wasn't commissioned by me and it was a joke. I don't have anything sexual that I seriously commissioned of my character and don't really plan on doing so.


 
Obviously, I'm just fuckin' around.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That wasn't commissioned by me and it was a joke. I don't have anything sexual that I seriously commissioned of my character and don't really plan on doing so.


 

Oh shit, that's real? Now I have to see it and laugh twice as hard :V


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Oh shit, that's real? Now I have to see it and laugh twice as hard :V


 NWS: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5459996/


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NWS: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5459996/


 

I cringed, then I laughed. now I'm gonna go cry for an hour


----------



## Fay V (May 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Uhhhh not really.


 yeah I am happy to say there is absolutely no porn of Fay...so far as I am aware.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> yeah I am happy to say there is absolutely no porn of Fay...so far as I am aware.


 Your one cardfox character has porn though. :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 17, 2011)

I'm sad to say, that I have porn, floating around somewhere.


----------



## Fay V (May 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your one cardfox character has porn though. :V


 yeah that was kinda weird.


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

I think that murrsuits should not be allowed to be taken out of the house, even if they're clothed. They're sex objects - PLAIN AND SIMPLE.
If you can't walk around with a used dildo in Walmart, you shouldn't be able to walk around with a murrsuit on. You can't put a sock over the used dildo [which is basically the equivalent of modified murrsuit in boxers] and walk into dildo with it.
It's disgusting, it should be kept behind closed doors in someone's bedroom and they should not be allowed out to hug people with them. If someone were to rub a used dildo on someone, they would probably be labeled a fucking sex offender.


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> yeah that was kinda weird.


 I think "kinda weird" is a bit of an understatement there. I would be so uncomfortable if someone randomly commissioned porn of my character without my consent and was serious like that.


----------



## Fay V (May 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think "kinda weird" is a bit of an understatement there. I would be so uncomfortable if someone randomly commissioned porn of my character without my consent and was serious like that.


 I haven't spoken to him since


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NWS: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5459996/


 
I wish my anus was an infinite bag of holding. :V


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I haven't spoken to him since


Damn straight, that's creepy as hell. I have someone who wants to commission me for a vore pic and he wants to include my character in it, which is fine by me even though I have 0 interest in vore.. but it's nice to be asked first.
I'd be furious if someone commissioned one of my characters in a porno pic without asking, though that doesn't stop people from drawing Clayton in disgusting situations anyways.

EDIT: Well if it were a friend who bought the commission of my character, I probably wouldn't be mad but if it were a stranger who I didn't know - yeah


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I think that murrsuits should not be allowed to be taken out of the house, even if they're clothed. They're sex objects - PLAIN AND SIMPLE.
> If you can't walk around with a used dildo in Walmart, you shouldn't be able to walk around with a murrsuit on. You can't put a sock over the used dildo [which is basically the equivalent of modified murrsuit in boxers] and walk into dildo with it.
> It's disgusting, it should be kept behind closed doors in someone's bedroom and they should not be allowed out to hug people with them. If someone were to rub a used dildo on someone, they would probably be labeled a fucking sex offender.


 
Clayton, Honestly, at this point. I just stop giving a shit about what furries with suits do


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Clayton, Honestly, at this point. I just stop giving a shit about what furries with suits do


 You probably don't know me very well. I'm very tenacious. Like a tick sticking it's clampers into the back of your fucking neck


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 17, 2011)

If you're going to have sex in a murrsuit, don't show the world.




anero said:


> I wish I could care, but I just don't.
> 
> If I had to vote, my criteria is based on how well the suit is constructed & its quality. If a high quality fursuit is being used for sex... Okay. Their waste of 1500 dollars, but their choice. I'm not policing what you do in the bedroom.
> 
> ...


 
This, so much of this.
The fact that people will shell out hundreds to thousands of dollars for a fursuit only to have some yiff in it is stupid, it ruins the fursuit! 
You can tell which fursuit has been used in yiff because of the dry crusty stains all over it (lack of :V emiticon).


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I haven't spoken to him since


 I wouldn't either. That is such a creeper move.


----------



## Smelge (May 17, 2011)

ITT: Insane Kangaroo goes on again trying to whip up a bit of drama, laments that his last thread failed to gain drama due to him being surprised that you get suspended for calling people out. Oh, but that was obviously discrimination. He speaks for the people.

The stupid people.


----------



## BRN (May 17, 2011)

I'm not going to pretend I understand people's fear of porn, but I'm just glad the contest owners are mature enough not to be freaking out over murrsuits. They're fursuits you have sex in, sure, and there's probably traces of the result on it; but if anyone here has ever had sex on a bed and then ever slept in that bed again, they're a hypocrit.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 17, 2011)

Yes it's sad they let disgusting sex fursuits in but to be fair they let disgusting non-sex fursuits in too. Not everyone can afford to have them made properly.

It's really annoying when people moan about murrsuits as though though no one ever has sex with the body they take out in public. Suits can be washed too and even a normal fursuit could be used for sex, whether it has specially made holes for it or not. Instead of worrying about what people do in private why not talk about something useful such as the proper care and cleaning of the suits?


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Suits can be washed too and even a normal fursuit could be used for sex, whether it has specially made holes for it or not.


 Ahaha no way man, there's no way they can fully clean a suit properly. It would be like cumming in some boxers and [because fursuit heads can't be put into washing machines] spot-cleaning with a fucking washcloth and some water.. and then touching people with them in public. It's unsanitary, they should not be worn outdoors.


----------



## LizardKing (May 17, 2011)

I thought we already had this thread. Maybe you can make another one next month.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 17, 2011)

Clayton said:
			
		

> Ahaha no way man, there's no way they can fully clean a suit  properly. It would be like cumming in some boxers and [because fursuit  heads can't be put into washing machines] spot-cleaning with a fucking  washcloth and some water.. and then touching people with them in public.  It's unsanitary, they should not be worn outdoors.



So perhaps there are other ways to clean the head. Do you think spot cleaning does not work or do you just not like the idea? Is it even unsanitary? What do you think is going to happen? Chances are just cleaning the outside like that is sufficient if you do it properly.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 17, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I thought we already had this thread. Maybe you can make another one next month.


 
Maybe people will agree with him then. Or maybe the next one.... or... :V


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> So perhaps there are other ways to clean the head. Do you think spot cleaning does not work or do you just not like the idea? Is it even unsanitary? What do you think is going to happen? Chances are just cleaning the outside like that is sufficient if you do it properly.


I think it doesn't get it clean. It is unsanitary.
I think they shouldn't be going out and touching people with what is essentially jizz-filled boxer shorts and a fursuit head that has probably been cummed on and has been shoddily spot-cleaned.


----------



## Ozriel (May 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ahaha no way man, there's no way they can fully clean a suit properly. It would be like cumming in some boxers and [because fursuit heads can't be put into washing machines] spot-cleaning with a fucking washcloth and some water.. and then touching people with them in public. It's unsanitary, they should not be worn outdoors.


 
It's not so much the heads you have to worry about, just the body suits...unless someone gave head with the head on, then that's a differen't pastry right there.


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> unless someone gave head with the head on


 They do.


----------



## insane_kangaroo (May 17, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't drop names openly here, but there was a male fursuiter giving head to a female fursuiter. It made drama and did end up on certain areas of livejournal.


----------



## Volkodav (May 17, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Unfortunately I can't drop names openly here, but there was a male fursuiter giving head to a female fursuiter. It made drama and did end up on certain areas of livejournal.


 Yeah I remember that. I also know of fursuiters pissing in their suits and getting the piss all on the gloves & shit.


----------



## BRN (May 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yeah I remember that. I also know of fursuiters pissing in their suits and getting the piss all on the gloves & shit.


 
I hope you didn't apply that plural sincerely. =x


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Unfortunately I can't drop names openly here, but there was a male fursuiter giving head to a female fursuiter. It made drama and did end up on certain areas of livejournal.


 How the hell do you give someone head while wearing a giant animal head helmet?


----------



## insane_kangaroo (May 17, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How the hell do you give someone head while wearing a giant animal head helmet?


 
In the video, the person basically stuck the whole nose plus some in to the female on the video... in and out, rubbed it around some...


----------



## BRN (May 17, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> In the video, the person basically stuck the whole nose plus some in to the female on the video... in and out, rubbed it around some...


 
Oh really?


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> In the video, the person basically stuck the whole nose plus some in to the female on the video... in and out, rubbed it around some...


 Man she must have one cavernous vajayjay if he could fit the entire fursuit nose in there.


----------



## Mr Fox (May 17, 2011)

haha... murrsuits


----------



## SnowFox (May 17, 2011)

Mr Fox said:


> haha... murrsuits


 
Didn't you forget to say mood: content?


Also IK, this is becoming an unhealthy obsession for you. I bet you stay up all night surfing x-tube looking for fursuits to rage over. I suggest you dust the cheez-it crumbs out of your beard, open the curtains, and take a break from the computer for a while.


----------



## Mr Fox (May 17, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Didn't you forget to say mood: content?


 
Oh yeah i did used to say that alot...


----------



## Smelge (May 17, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> In the video, the person basically stuck the whole nose plus some in to the female on the video... in and out, rubbed it around some...



Is it the act that upsets you, or the vagina.

Betting the ladyparts.


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> Unfortunately I can't drop names openly here, but there was a male fursuiter giving head to a female fursuiter. It made drama and did end up on certain areas of livejournal.


 
That couldn't have been actual head.

I've given head to numerous females in the past and I can assure you the logistics of that is impossible.

Someone would have to get a frenectomy and be 10X as much a freak as Gene Simmons :roll:


----------



## Volkodav (May 18, 2011)

SIX said:


> I hope you didn't apply that plural sincerely. =x


 what


Heckler & Koch said:


> How the hell do you give someone head while wearing a giant animal head helmet?


 I've seen some things man, and some stuff
including an opossum suit sucking off some guy



Ricky said:


> That couldn't have been actual head.
> 
> I've given head to numerous females in the past and I can assure you the logistics of that is impossible.
> 
> Someone would have to get a frenectomy and be 10X as much a freak as Gene Simmons :roll:


 
ahahaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahaha
he said the fucking nose which is possible. damn, lurk around more man and youll see some nasty shit


----------



## Mentova (May 18, 2011)

How do you people find these things? The only fursuit sex I've ever seen was pics on ED.


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ahahaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahaha
> he said the fucking nose which is possible. damn, lurk around more man and youll see some nasty shit


 
I got that much, but he said "gave head" which in my book means "tongue in vajayjay."

(then again, I don't know what you'd call it otherwise so maybe it's an appropriate term?)


----------



## Volkodav (May 18, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I got that much, but he said "gave head" which in my book means "tongue in vajayjay."
> 
> (then again, I don't know what you'd call it otherwise so maybe it's an appropriate term?)


 giving a female head doesnt always mean sticking your tongue in the actual vagina

god damn ricky im gay and i know more about this then you


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> giving a female head doesnt always mean sticking your tongue in the actual vagina
> 
> god damn ricky im gay and i know more about this then you


 
I've never heard ANYONE mention giving head to a girl and mean sticking their nose in it.

That's just doing it wrong.

(Maybe in Canada though.  I don't know what you people do up there.)


----------



## Volkodav (May 18, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I've never heard ANYONE mention giving head to a girl and meaning sticking their nose in it.
> 
> That's just doing it wrong.
> 
> (Maybe in Canada though.  I don't know what you people do up there.)


 
Oh no I didn't mean that. But furries do weird-ass shit. I was mainly point out the "rubbed it around some"


----------



## rodox_video (May 18, 2011)

You know, IK, I WOULD say that you'd be better off putting the time and energy you spend fretting over what consenting adults do in their 2000+ dollar costumes into something even vaguely useful. But the problem is, you'd fuck that up too.

So please, carry on being shocked, paranoid and alarmed that there's an infinitesimal chance that some Random Furry may not have completely drycleaned the jizz stains off of a stupid costume that nobody is going to touch anyway. Let me give you a secret hint: if someone is enough of a horrendous unsanitary slob to not keep a costume that costs more than a Geo Metro clean enough for polite company, he'd be noticed from miles away without your help.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 18, 2011)

You guys should be glad those suits have SPH's. Imagine the mess if they didn't!
Since a load of furs seem to detest condoms any way, most junk will end up in somewhere, instead of on the suit.

I say: thank god for SPH's.
(This is in no way a positive comment on murrsuits themselves)


----------



## anero (May 18, 2011)

Ricky said:


> (Maybe in Canada though.  I don't know what you people do up there.)


 
We don't do that either! Maybe in the prairies.


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 18, 2011)

insane_kangaroo said:


> In the video, the person basically stuck the whole nose plus some in to the female on the video... in and out, rubbed it around some...


 
If you don't like it, then why do you watch it? Seems rather hypocritical to me.



Clayton said:


> Yeah I remember that. I also know of fursuiters  pissing in their suits and getting the piss all on the gloves &  shit.


 
Lolwut?


----------



## Volkodav (May 18, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> Lolwut?


I dare you to xtube it.


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I dare you to xtube it.


 I'm tempted to do it just to see if you are serious.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:
			
		

> I think it doesn't get it clean. It is unsanitary.



Good. We're getting somewhere here. Now why do you say it doesn't get it clean? Why wouldn't washing something get it clean? That is the entire reason cleaning products are made and cleaning the surface is pretty much how carpets are cleaned. I've seen a carpet cleaned and it certainly looked cleaner afterwards. And unsanitary? You ever heard of dettol? I might not like the product but it does clean stuff and it'll make it perfectly sanitary.


----------



## Smelge (May 18, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> And unsanitary? You ever heard of dettol? I might not like the product but it does clean stuff and it'll make it perfectly sanitary.


 
Does that work on real fur too?


----------



## Volkodav (May 18, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> I'm tempted to do it just to see if you are serious.


 Do it.


Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Good. We're getting somewhere here. Now why do you say it doesn't get it clean? Why wouldn't washing something get it clean? That is the entire reason cleaning products are made and cleaning the surface is pretty much how carpets are cleaned. I've seen a carpet cleaned and it certainly looked cleaner afterwards. And unsanitary? You ever heard of dettol? I might not like the product but it does clean stuff and it'll make it perfectly sanitary.


 Because spot-cleaning a jizzy-fursuit head is the same as spot-cleaning jizzy underwear. You wouldn't touch people with spot-cleaned-jizz-underwear, would you?


----------



## BRN (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Because spot-cleaning a jizzy-fursuit head is the same as spot-cleaning jizzy underwear. You wouldn't touch people with spot-cleaned-jizz-underwear, would you?


 
I would.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:
			
		

> Because spot-cleaning a jizzy-fursuit head is the same as  spot-cleaning jizzy underwear. You wouldn't touch people with  spot-cleaned-jizz-underwear, would you?



If you're touching their underwear chances are you aren't worried about coming in contact with their jizz. That aside you're now moving away from it being unclean to just a disgust angle. You're just making me think you don't like the idea of people having sex in a fursuit not that you think there is anything deficient with the cleaning.


----------



## Volkodav (May 18, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> If you're touching their underwear chances are you aren't worried about coming in contact with their jizz. That aside you're now moving away from it being unclean to just a disgust angle. You're just making me think you don't like the idea of people having sex in a fursuit not that you think there is anything deficient with the cleaning.


 
hnnngggh you missed my point entirely ]:


----------



## BRN (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> hnnngggh you missed my point entirely ]:


 
I think he's got an equally good one, to be honest. Imagine someone who had sex in a fursuit was entirely able to completely clean the suit. What would then be wrong?


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:
			
		

> hnnngggh you missed my point entirely ]:



I know your point. You wouldn't touch the underwear that was cleaned that way, so why touch the suit. The suit isn't underwear. You generally wouldn't touch underwear in the first place. The point I'm making is if it is cleaned then it's as though it never happened. I wouldn't sit on a chair that was covered in broken glass but if you clean the glass away I don't mind. Once it's clean I don't see why you have an objection.


----------



## Volkodav (May 18, 2011)

SIX said:


> I think he's got an equally good one, to be honest. Imagine someone who had sex in a fursuit was entirely able to completely clean the suit. What would then be wrong?


 they cant though, its not possible


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:
			
		

> they cant though, its not possible



Have you just got no experience with cleaning stuff?


----------



## BRN (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> they cant though, its not possible


 
Assume that all the residue and sweat and all that _was_ cleaned out. Just, hypothetically, if it _was_ cleaned out, would you still have a problem?


----------



## Fay V (May 18, 2011)

Clayton said:


> they cant though, its not possible


 It is, but I seriously doubt they would take the effort at all.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 18, 2011)

I've said this before, and this is my stance on it. I have hugged little kids in my suit, I cannot fathom doing sexual acts in my suit without thinking about that. Then there is the memory of it all later on. Please do not harp on "but you can clean it!" That doesn't take away from the fact that I am hugging people in something I've had sex in! Do you think a parent would let you touch their child if they knew what you have done in the suit? Morally I cannot do it. I just can't. The thought of suit sex doesn't turn me on in the slightest.


----------



## iconmaster (May 19, 2011)

Off-topic, but:

In the forum title, seeing 'FFFF' immediately made me think '65,535'.
I need to lay of the assembly programming.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 20, 2011)

I hug children with the same hands I use to squeeze boobs. Am I a monster now?


----------



## Jesie (May 21, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I hug children with the same hands I use to squeeze boobs. Am I a monster now?


 
YES NOW BURN YOUR HANDS OFF.

SO FILTHY.



I mean really, this is no different than someone taking a crap and then TOUCHING FUCKING EVERYTHING With their unwashed hands. And this does happen. A lot.

Just don't touch my food yo.


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I ...squeeze boobs.


 
FAF: *YOU MONSTERRRR!!!11!11!1ONE!111!*


----------

